# Eleaf iCare Coils



## ChadB (18/9/16)

Hi,
As the titles states, i'm looking for any iCare coils?
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

ChadB said:


> Hi,
> As the titles states, i'm looking for any iCare coils?
> Thanks



How is the iCare treating you @ChadB?


----------



## boxerulez (18/9/16)

Seems he has gone through a coil in less than a week...

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> Seems he has gone through a coil in less than a week...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Well that could be bad if it wasnt used exclusively
Or perhaps @ChadB loves it and is just planning ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (18/9/16)

Silver said:


> How is the iCare treating you @ChadB?


It's going well. I've been using it quite a bit with my normal MTL and it's not bad. I think it's worth the price, battery is good so that's a plus.



boxerulez said:


> Seems he has gone through a coil in less than a week...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Haha no it's not for me. A good friend of mine want's to get one but he wants to get a few coils with it too. My original coil is going strong

Reactions: Like 3


----------

